# Wet Band Saw?



## Menace2Sobriety (Feb 7, 2014)

Any of the sponsors sell wet saws? Anyone in the GTA area (stained glass shops etc) that carry them?


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

*wet saw*



Menace2Sobriety said:


> Any of the sponsors sell wet saws? Anyone in the GTA area (stained glass shops etc) that carry them?
> What you are looking for is a wet tile saw. I think you can rent them as well.


----------



## Menace2Sobriety (Feb 7, 2014)

No I'm looking for a wet BAND saw. I have a tile saw but they aren't precise enough.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I sell the gryphon saw


----------

